# Devon/Cornwall drinks



## SpookyFrank (Mar 7, 2022)

Just to guage interest, put your name down here for a potential meet up which will definitely be at some point in April or May. Probably in Exeter because there's a few urbanites nearby and it's relatively easy to get to for folk from further afield.

Alternatively there could be a nice walk on Dartmoor somewhere. Dogs welcome, partners by prior arrangement etc.


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 7, 2022)

I'd be up for it potentially in Exeter.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 7, 2022)

Would love to but not really traveling, particularly with new dog  

Have fun though I'll be there in spirit.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 7, 2022)

I’m up for it!

Can travel

Or host a night in pukequay


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 8, 2022)

Hijack this thread to to tell us about your new dog two sheds


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 8, 2022)

New dogs always welcome

My mates two hounds pissed all over the only bit of carpet in the house at the weekend


----------



## Poot (Mar 8, 2022)

I suspect my boozy meet-up days are - well, if not extinct they're definitely on the endangered list. But I am always delighted to walk on Dartmoor with a bunch of randoms if that's how it turns out.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Mar 8, 2022)

Might well be up for this. Depending on the time of day i might even come on the train from Okehampton. Good idea whether i can make it or not.


----------



## Callie (Mar 8, 2022)

Would those from further afield be welcome? To come and meet your dogs?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 8, 2022)

Callie said:


> Would those from further afield be welcome? To come and meet your dogs?



To be honest my dog doesn't like other dogs so I'd probably have to leave him out. But otherwise yes. I don't actually know any of you so if you say you're from Devon I'll probably just believe you anyway.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 8, 2022)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Might well be up for this. Depending on the time of day i might even come on the train from Okehampton. Good idea whether i can make it or not.



I was thinking afternoon so people can get home on trains if needed. Alternatively a walk out of Okehampton could be good. I've not tested the 'new' train route yet.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 8, 2022)

Ground Elder said:


> Hijack this thread to to tell us about your new dog two sheds


He's really nervous of new people but very affectionate when he knows you. He's backed off from all the neighbours when I've introduced them, which is something I'd like to handle. It's difficult  because he is the sort of dog you just want to cuddle up to and go awwwww. I presume best is just to let him get to know them a bit and then have them give him treats - he's very treat oriented which is promising for training.

He's taken to sitting on the sofa opposite but is now curled up beside me with his head on my leg awwww. He was shivering earlier so I've put the fan heater on and my coat over him. His coat's been cut which I'm not going to carry on with because long-haired dogs are my favourite.

He's actually purebred cocker spaniel with a certificate showing all his rellies going back generations


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 8, 2022)

I would love an outing and can get to Exeter in a couple of hours.

Paging the Dorset & Hampshire campervan crew chainsawjob mx wcfc Sweet FA


----------



## [62] (Mar 8, 2022)

Good idea. I'd potentially be up for drinks in Exeter, and I'm not averse to walking on the moors if it's Okehampton area (don't drive), but have got a fair bit pencilled in already at weekends.


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 8, 2022)

Boudicca said:


> I would love an outing and can get to Exeter in a couple of hours.
> 
> Paging the Dorset & Hampshire campervan crew chainsawjob mx wcfc Sweet FA


Always up for dog/van larks & would be lovely to meet more urbs. Can't guarantee anything but if the weekend's free then I'm in. 

Some dog friendly pub stopovers in the area too...



			https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1B_k8cst5osXaWVYrnWbB6qPGugU&ll=53.73589344515971%2C-1.8975499532073314&z=7


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 8, 2022)

Exeter means I can fit a visit in to the Cathedral of Broken Dreams that is Ikea


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 8, 2022)

Sounds good, if it’s a weekend I am free I’ll be up for it


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 8, 2022)

Boudicca said:


> I would love an outing and can get to Exeter in a couple of hours.
> 
> Paging the Dorset & Hampshire campervan crew chainsawjob mx wcfc Sweet FA


Thanks for the tag.  I'd love a day out in Exeter.  Never really been there.

Sadly it's unlikely to happen.  It's a bit far for me and I've got a lot going on from May onwards.  I keep an eye on the thread though, just in case.


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 9, 2022)

I'd be up for it if I've got nothing on.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 9, 2022)

Naturist meetup?


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 9, 2022)

Unclothed75


----------



## two sheds (Mar 9, 2022)

Is that the average age of urbanites now?


----------



## Voley (Mar 9, 2022)

Poot said:


> I suspect my boozy meet-up days are - well, if not extinct they're definitely on the endangered list. But I am always delighted to walk on Dartmoor with a bunch of randoms if that's how it turns out.


Yes same here. Pissups* not my thing any more but let me know if you're walking on Dartmoor. We've been getting up there every few weeks lately so it'd be good if that could tie in somehow.

*Autocorrect wanted 'possums' for this. I would like the record to state possums are very much my thing and I bear them no ill-will at all.


----------



## killer b (Mar 9, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Naturist meetup?


Pedn Vounder Beach meet, but let's leave it til it's warmed up a bit, please?


----------



## Voley (Mar 9, 2022)

killer b said:


> Pedn Vounder Beach meet, but let's leave it til it's warmed up a bit, please?


I saw a nudey bloke on Pedn in fucking November once.


----------



## xenon (Mar 9, 2022)

Put me down as a maybe. Could probably get the train down from Bristol for Exeter drinks.


----------



## xenon (Mar 9, 2022)

I'll probably give the naturist beech meet up a miss though...


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 9, 2022)

Voley said:


> Yes same here. Pissups* not my thing any more but let me know if you're walking on Dartmoor. We've been getting up there every few weeks lately so it'd be good if that could tie in somehow.
> 
> *Autocorrect wanted 'possums' for this. I would like the record to state possums are very much my thing and I bear them no ill-will at all.


I’m trying to work out which of a boozy pissup or a walk on Dartmoor I’d be least able to manage 

The middle ground of getting my cock out on a beach is at least more easily achievable i


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Mar 9, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> I’m trying to work out which of a boozy pissup or a walk on Dartmoor I’d be least able to manage
> 
> The middle ground of getting my cock out on a beach is at least more easily achievable i


In November?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 9, 2022)

Since covid I can stomach precisely two drinks without going all funny so I definitely hadn't envisaged a piss-up. More like a couple of ales and a spot of lunch.

I do like the idea of a Dartmoor walk though. Okehampton train station is a very short walk from open country so that seems like a good start point, especially for non driving people or people like me who just avoid driving wherever possible. It's another half hour or so from Exeter St Davids by train, but there are a limited number of trains each day so some planning could be required.


----------



## killer b (Mar 10, 2022)

xenon said:


> I'll probably give the naturist beech meet up a miss though...


you don't know what you're missing, honestly. It's not a lifestyle I'd pursue with any real vigour, but there's a really great feeling of freedom being nude on a beach full of nude people. Everyone should try it at least once.


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 10, 2022)

We were considering taking the ultimate urban group photo on a walk along Studland (which includes a nudist beach in the middle bit) but it was a bit chilly...


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 10, 2022)

I'd go to a naturist meet up if I haven't got anything on that day


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Aug 5, 2022)

Just checking, Is anyone still up for this?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 5, 2022)

I'm still in, although I completely forgot about it.


----------

